# Dont want to put anyone off coming here but ....



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey - Im a huge fan of Spain and the Spanish people and I love living here .. (most of the time anyway!)

And I dont want to stomp on anyones dream particularly those who are thinking of packing up their belongings and heading to Spain from the UK or elsewhere for a "better life" ....

Loads in the news this week about budgets, incentives, injecting cash into the economy here etc .... but here is just one little paragraph that puts into perspective just HOW BAD Spain is having it at the moment - and its worse here than anywhere else in Europe by all accounts .... 

*Budget Deficit

After spending more than any other European country to pull its economy out of a recession, Spain will post a budget deficit almost three times the European Union limit this year, and the European Commission has given the government until 2012 to bring its books back in line. Unemployment, at 17.4 percent, is also the highest in Europe. *

:rain::rain::rain:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry ... forgot to stick this quote in too which was in the papers today .... Im such a cheery soul normally !!! 

*Some 1.3 million of Spain's umemployed lost their jobs in the last 12 months. Half a million of them were foreigners, most coming from Latin American countries, Morocco and eastern Europe during the last decade, attracted by Spain's economic boom.*


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hey - Im a huge fan of Spain and the Spanish people and I love living here .. (most of the time anyway!)
> 
> And I dont want to stomp on anyones dream particularly those who are thinking of packing up their belongings and heading to Spain from the UK or elsewhere for a "better life" ....
> 
> ...


I have heard/read that the Spanish economy will recover losses only in 2014 and unemployment is going up to 20.5% next year. Tough times, no doubt.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

indeed ! and Im also just reading something very close to my heart at the moment which is the SAN PEDRO TUNNEL ROADWORKS!

After years of prep work the major digging will now start and as a result the stretch of the N340 between Cancelada and just beyond San Pedro will be closed / diverted traffic ..... it only started this week and its a bloomin nightmare already!

I have to travel from Estepona to Malaga every day for work and having another 30 mins added onto an already lengthy journey is a complete pain. There was talk of reducing or dropping the toll on the A7 (just for that one small stretch of road) which would keep a lot of the cards off the 340 during the work - BUT in the papers today its confirmed no reduction and certainly no waivering on the toll fee.

When we get to July / August with the mass increase in tourist traffic that part of the coast should be avoided at all costs.

Sadly for me I dont have a choice ..... and adding 5/6 euros per day may not seem a lot - but every day of the month on top of my increased fuel/travel costs to get to malaga since my office moved is stretching it a bit !!

Arrrgh - cant bleieve they only confirmed this about the toll road today! when they have had years to get this running as smoothly as possible ... the works gonna take years!!!:rain:

Sorry - Im feeling depressed today ... must cheer myself up a bit !!

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> indeed ! and Im also just reading something very close to my heart at the moment which is the SAN PEDRO TUNNEL ROADWORKS!
> 
> After years of prep work the major digging will now start and as a result the stretch of the N340 between Cancelada and just beyond San Pedro will be closed / diverted traffic ..... it only started this week and its a bloomin nightmare already!
> 
> ...


Good luck with the commute... and cheer up, it's a holiday (San Isidro's day) tomorrow


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> *Budget Deficit
> 
> After spending more than any other European country to pull its economy out of a recession, Spain
> 
> ...


Ireland is going to be Over 3 times the limit. Unemployment of around 17.5%,:behindsofa: now we have something in common. uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

However, i'm still convinced this is the best place to be for retired folk who want to have a happy and relaxed life in the sun!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Of that I have no doubts Jo ..... well, for the majority of cases anyway - still think it may be a little lonely with no extended family around if you ended up on your own - but then that might very well happen in the UK too.

All I can say is that Im very glad to be here anyway ... irrespective of how sh**** things seem to be at the moment - my life is pretty much ok!

Have a lovely weekend all of you .... wherever you are !
:grouphug:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Of that I have no doubts Jo ..... well, for the majority of cases anyway - still think it may be a little lonely with no extended family around if you ended up on your own - but then that might very well happen in the UK too.
> 
> All I can say is that Im very glad to be here anyway ... irrespective of how sh**** things seem to be at the moment - my life is pretty much ok!
> 
> ...


I'm on this one woman campaign to get as many expats over here as possible cos it is wonderful... think of the great holidays the family can have, theres skype for free long distance chats.....!!! 

... and where's your piccie Sue!!!!!! :lol:

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm on this one woman campaign to get as many expats over here as possible cos it is wonderful... think of the great holidays the family can have, theres skype for free long distance chats.....!!!
> 
> ... and where's your piccie Sue!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Jo xxx


Sunday is the earliest time I will have to get it on here ..... I promise to reveal myself shortly! lol :tongue::yo:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

arrrrrrrgh! had 5 mins so tried to do the pic .... its showing when you click on my profile but wont show on the posts I do ..... will have to have another go later ... in the mean time Im in my profile if you want a look - dont let it spoil your dinner !!!

Sue x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Hey.....you don't look too bad Sue! 

I'll add you to the "platonic friends but I'd still try to get in your pants list".

And I hope Steve Hall has taken ME off _his_ list! Sick freak!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Hey.....you don't look too bad Sue!
> 
> I'll add you to the "platonic friends but I'd still try to get in your pants list".
> 
> And I hope Steve Hall has taken ME off _his_ list! Sick freak!


Ignore Xtreme, he´s a desperate man bless him!!!!!

It really lovely to meet you Sue!! I think it helps seeing what people look like. Sometimes forums seem a bit annonymous!! That said, I guess we could post any old pictures on really couldnt we... hey, Extreme, you could change your picture and become Katie Price or summat!!???? :lol::lol::lol:

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice, to see you Sue. Ignore The Donkey Man (everyone else does!) He's quite safe as long as he takes his medications.

Just been reading about the 13 km tailbacks on the San Pedro by-pass. Good luck with that every day.


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm on this one woman campaign to get as many expats over here as possible cos it is wonderful...
> 
> ... and where's your piccie Sue!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Jo xxx


I thought that the idea was to go to Spain to excape the expats, now you want to get all of England over there.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

This is Stravinsky.......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> I thought that the idea was to go to Spain to excape the expats, now you want to get all of England over there.



Nah theres loadsa room for them down on the costas, I guess I'm trying to boost the spanish economy in a very small way!! but I just think with all the doom and gloom in the media etc it may put retirees off, fair enough if you need to earn over here then its not a good time, but if you're just starting the retirement phase of your life then do it!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Nice, to see you Sue. Ignore The Donkey Man (everyone else does!) He's quite safe as long as he takes his medications.
> 
> Just been reading about the 13 km tailbacks on the San Pedro by-pass. Good luck with that every day.


Hello Sue! 

Shame about you guys though - not really making the effort - is it "hair wash" night then?!?!:boxing:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

And one other point......it's about time The Man started paying me for this Forum Entertainer gig!

This place was dying a death till I got reinstated!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> And one other point......it's about time The Man started paying me for this Forum Entertainer gig!
> 
> This place was dying a death till I got reinstated!


there was me thinking you should be paying us for entertaining you and enriching your life!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I'll add you to the "platonic friends but I'd still try to get in your pants list".


Sh1t - is that what it's known as??? Frantically starts editing list......


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Sh1t - is that what it's known as??? Frantically starts editing list......


Too late Tally, your in every ones list, EVEN the Girls. :lol:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mickybob said:


> Too late Tally, your in every ones list, EVEN the Girls. :lol:


:bolt:eep:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Hey.....you don't look too bad Sue!
> 
> I'll add you to the "platonic friends but I'd still try to get in your pants list".
> 
> And I hope Steve Hall has taken ME off _his_ list! Sick freak!


I dont look that bad ?????????????? what were you expecting! I told you months ago I didnt think I needed to walk round with a bag on my head when you were rubbishing the potential of British women in their 40´s!!!!!! I suppose I should be flattered ... but errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Im not ! lol

:israel:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> I dont look that bad ?????????????? what were you expecting! I told you months ago I didnt think I needed to walk round with a bag on my head when you were rubbishing the potential of British women in their 40´s!!!!!! I suppose I should be flattered ... but errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Im not ! lol
> 
> :israel:


Just another check......any tattoos?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

No tattoos XT! ..... not even fake nails !!!!


----------



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

*MaureenE*



jojo said:


> I'm on this one woman campaign to get as many expats over here as possible cos it is wonderful... think of the great holidays the family can have, theres skype for free long distance chats.....!!!
> 
> ... and where's your piccie Sue!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi JoJo

John and I are a retired British couple who have been expats most of our lives, from Africa to Saudi Arabia, etc. We have been living for the past 20 years in Arizona, U.S.A. but would like to move back to Europe. We dearly love Arizona, but travelling to U.K. twice a year and closing our house has become a burden.

What I would really like to ask you is do you think folks like us would be happy with retirement in Spain. We have been offered a stay in a small townhouse in Yunquera this summer, and hope to drive down there and hang around for a month or more. We are not due back in Arizona until October, so we have plenty of time to look around. 

Regaards Maureen E


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Maureen .... I think many of us who live here agree that if you are retired and have a decent income/pension then its a great place to be!!!! (most of the time anyway). Jojo in particular is on a campaign to get more retired people over to Spain ..... the climate is lovely, good food, great coffee, relaxed pace of life etc etc ..... so if you have the opportunity to come over for a visit to check it out then I would definitely do it.

If you need to work then thats a different matter as things are pretty tough here at the moment ,,,

Good luck
Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maureen E said:


> Hi JoJo
> 
> John and I are a retired British couple who have been expats most of our lives, from Africa to Saudi Arabia, etc. We have been living for the past 20 years in Arizona, U.S.A. but would like to move back to Europe. We dearly love Arizona, but travelling to U.K. twice a year and closing our house has become a burden.
> 
> ...



yes I totally agree with what sue has said, its a great place to live, good climate, beautiful scenery and views, lots to see and do, but also a lovely place to relax. I dont know if you have family in the UK, but I think its just the right distance to enable regular trips and nice holidays for them.

You're obviously well travelled (you're really lucky!!), so yes, if you have the opportunity then come and have a look around, what have you got to lose???????

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... theres also something for everyone here, quiet spanish villages, large towns, culture, history, donkeys... as I said, spectacular views... Or there expat areas, with British bars, quiz nites, full english breakfasts, sunday roasts, bingo...... and theres the tourist areas, zoos, adventure parks, costas, aquaparks...!!

jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yunquera is a truly beautiful town set in STUNNING scenery. If you make it give us a shout Sue, Jojo and I all live within an hour of there so I am sure we could have a coffee. 

You wont find it as hot as Arizona ...but it will be close in the summer months


----------



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

*visiting Spain*



Suenneil said:


> Hi Maureen .... I think many of us who live here agree that if you are retired and have a decent income/pension then its a great place to be!!!! (most of the time anyway). Jojo in particular is on a campaign to get more retired people over to Spain ..... the climate is lovely, good food, great coffee, relaxed pace of life etc etc ..... so if you have the opportunity to come over for a visit to check it out then I would definitely do it.
> 
> If you need to work then thats a different matter as things are pretty tough here at the moment ,,,
> 
> ...


Thank you Sue and jojo. We will certainly give it some consideration. We will visit Andalucia later in the summer and try to get the feel of the place. We are not looking for work, but worry that we will miss our friends and may not find new ones so easily. But we are both outgoing people and having travelled so much we don't just need British friends so I guess with an open attitude we should survive. We would prefer life away from the tourist spots.

regards, MaureenE


----------



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

*Yunquera*



SteveHall said:


> Yunquera is a truly beautiful town set in STUNNING scenery. If you make it give us a shout Sue, Jojo and I all live within an hour of there so I am sure we could have a coffee.
> 
> You wont find it as hot as Arizona ...but it will be close in the summer months


Thanks Steve, we would love to meet you all. You have painted a beautiful picture, so now we are excited about visiting this summer. Arizona was already in the 100's when we left last month, so its a good time to be travelling.

Best regards, Maureen and John


----------



## jimm1909 (May 19, 2009)

I think as time continues other countries will be in just as bad of shape while Spain will be pulling out of it by that time!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimm1909 said:


> I think as time continues other countries will be in just as bad of shape while Spain will be pulling out of it by that time!


I hope you're right, but I get the impression that Spain has yet to admit to their problems, (altho they're starting to) and until they do it maybe that they'll take a bit longer to climb back up!!??

Jo xx


----------

